# 9wt outfit for sale



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

Only used honestly about 3-4 times. White River 9/10wt Kingfisher loaded with 20# backing topped with Scientific Anglers Redfish 9wt fly line, mounted on a Temple Fork Outfitters Lefty Kreh professional signature II series 9wt/4pc rod.  Rod and reel are stored in a Redington travel case. Comes with reel and paperwork for reel and assorted redfish/trout pattern flys. $300 Have gotten back into bow shooting/hunting and just don't use. MINT condition May trade for Ol Man or summit climber of same value. Thanks for looking


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

is this still for sale?


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

still available, original post won't let me edit...but have since obtained a tree stand, so cash sale only...thanks


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

may trade for 9-10' cobia outfit


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Dang! I just saw this and was about to dig out the Summit Viper for ya!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Well if ya decide you want 2 treestands...hit me up. Mine's hardly used and fairly new.


----------



## noffboy69 (Jun 26, 2016)

still available...(previously circlehook69)


----------



## noffboy69 (Jun 26, 2016)

Willing to trade for 12g shotgun


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Pm sent


----------



## noffboy69 (Jun 26, 2016)

Speck....I didn't get pm. I cant get to my circlehook69 account any more...you will have to send to noffboy69


----------



## noffboy69 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sorry guys, can't figure out how to delete old posts...but I have built 2 cobia rods, so no longer interested in fishing gear. Thanks for looking.


----------

